# Backfeeding a Panel



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I was working on a reno and saw the electrician was going to move the electrical service and install a new panel. His temporary solution was to "backfeed" the new panel from the old panel.

He ran an 8/3 between the old panel's 40A breaker and the new panel's 40A breaker. This provided power to the circuits on the new panel without taking the old out of service.

Never seen it done before, it is common practice?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I do that when I need both panels powered temporarily. Of course I'm an unlicensed hack 12 year old.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Actually i am doing the same thing on a job currently. I installed a new panel in the basement and a new service, the new panel is being backfed from the old panel until the POCO switches the power from the old service to the new service. After that i will backfeed the old panel until all circuits are removed and put into the new panel. The house is being remodeled so as each room gets redone i tear out the old wiring and replace with new into the new panel. No loss of power except for the 30 minutes it takes for the POCO to do the swap at the weatherhead.


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

wouldnt see a issue unless it is permanent and exceeds the orginal panels capacity


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Same way mines being done in a couple of days. Seems to be fine and even power company rep explained it should be done this way.


----------



## one man show (Dec 20, 2010)

*backfed panel*

break down and pay for a temp power pole before u burn your house down


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> break down and pay for a temp power pole before u burn your house down


I don't see how its a hazard, when I looked at the setup I was a little confused then... thought it was pretty clever.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounds like the temporary feeder is perfectly legal. The only issue would become whether the load the panel can expect to supply would exceed that 40a.

FWIW, I temp. entire 200a dwelling services with 40a if they're not going to run their AC.








​ 







​


----------

